
Masayoshi Son Loses $6B During WeWork and Uber Crash - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/wework-mess-leaves-softbank-s-masayoshi-son-6-billion-poorer
======
nabla9
Taking huge risks and some of them being realized is not problematic.

It's really problematic when it's revealed that Son has failed to enforce
basic corporate governance principles to guard his investments. Son has been
called 'investor of first resort' but based on his history some assume that
there is method to his madness.

It starts to look like his real genius is to separate investors from their
money and ride on the top of economic booms hoping for the best. He has taken
Saudi money and sucked out Japanese retail bond investors. Not very smart
money.

